# Summer Camp Kids



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Finished up my second week with Outdoor Texas Summer camps with this nice Alligator Gar. What a good time taking kids bowfishing and experiencing the outdoors ! These kids will never forget this years summer camp !


----------

